# Anubias barteri "coffeefolia"



## df001 (Nov 13, 2007)

Anyone have personal experience with this cultivar? how does it differ in growth and behavior from other anubias? I saw some recently and am thinking it would look great in my new layout.


----------



## df001 (Nov 13, 2007)

*using glue? or tying it on?*

So I scored some decent and cheap anubias barteri coffefolia the other day, and as its been a while since i've had anubias - any great suggestions how to affix it to wood/rocks? I was thinking crazyglue gel?


----------



## Boreas (Dec 8, 2015)

I don't have any experience with coffeefolia. But super glue will work. Eventually the roots will attach themselves. Sewing thread also works. Keep in mind that the super glue cures bright white once it touches water, so don't use too much.


----------



## TOtrees (Sep 21, 2017)

I've tried gel glue and fishing line, and I definitely prefer the fishing line. Glue is faster, but I challenge you to work with it for more than 3 minutes and not get some on your fingers LOL. Also, with glue, any bumps or shifting in the tank (vacumming) could dislodge your plans, but with string/fishing line it can handle a poke here and nudge there. 
I would have thought the glue would be cleaner in appearance than the string, but that hasn't been my experience. 
Also, if attaching to rocks make it a small piece, that way you can move it around easier.


----------



## df001 (Nov 13, 2007)

TOtrees said:


> I've tried gel glue and fishing line, and I definitely prefer the fishing line. Glue is faster, but I challenge you to work with it for more than 3 minutes and not get some on your fingers LOL.


Nitrile gloves ftw. i'm pretty fastidious, but even so, a pair of nitrile gloves at least prevent you from gluing your thumb to your fingers. I have a hard time with fine-motor skills like tying thread/fishingline.



> Also, with glue, any bumps or shifting in the tank (vacumming) could dislodge your plans, but with string/fishing line it can handle a poke here and nudge there.


People Vacuum their tanks?!?!  the DW I want to attach it to will receive enough flow to blow any particulate off of it so not worried too much about getting it bumped - the plan is to give the plants time to get established before I add any significant livestock.


----------



## EdC (Mar 5, 2009)

Apparently catfish, plecs in particular, have a tendency to get caught up on fishing line, likely due to their pectoral spines. This can lead to some pretty nasty, even fatal injuries.


----------



## w4x (Dec 13, 2014)

you can also use rubber bands until they latch on to the rock, wood, decor.


----------

